
TestFlight: iOS beta testing on the fly - bjonathan
http://www.testflightapp.com/
======
Skroob
If you're an iOS developer, you NEED TestFlight. It makes the process of
sending betas, client demos, really anything you'd use an adhoc build for, so
much easier. I use it almost every day, and I can't count how many frustrating
hours it has saved me.

(Not a paid advertisement, I just really love TestFlight this much, I
promise!)

------
sgman
Apple has given developers this capability in since iOS4 came out.

Tutorial: [http://www.readwriteweb.com/mobile/2010/12/apple-best-
kept-s...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/mobile/2010/12/apple-best-kept-secret-
how-to-do-ad-hoc-installs.php)

------
nolanbrown23
When I first saw TestFlight I waited several months to get into the beta
before I gave up and just wrote my own to use. I don't want to be all spammy
but I'll post it if anyone wants.

~~~
halostatue
I am interested.

~~~
nolanbrown23
<http://appsendr.com>

------
falldowngoboom
If you're looking for a more DIY solution, I found a tool call iOS Beta
Builder helpful. It prepares the XML manifest and creates a nice HTML page, so
your testers just need to click to install. (you need their UDIDs first). The
process is: \- "build and archive" from Xcode \- save the ipa \- drag it into
beta builder \- publish output to a your website \- send URL to beta testers

[http://www.hanchorllc.com/2010/08/24/introducing-ios-beta-
bu...](http://www.hanchorllc.com/2010/08/24/introducing-ios-beta-builder/)

------
jluxenberg
So can one use this process to install non-signed apps onto a non-rooted
iPhone? Does this mean I can write an app for the iPhone without going through
Apple's AppStore?

~~~
meat-eater
No. It's primarily a way for registered iOS developers to send beta builds to
their testers' devices wirelessly. The usual process required syncing via
itunes.

------
solipsist
Does anyone understand how this service works? It would be nice to have an
_FAQ_ page on the website or something...

~~~
cmelbye
If you're referring to the actual process of installing apps over-the-air, see
this article explaining it: [http://www.readwriteweb.com/mobile/2010/12/apple-
best-kept-s...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/mobile/2010/12/apple-best-kept-
secret-how-to-do-ad-hoc-installs.php)

~~~
beej71
We've been using this process (rolled our own) for a couple months and I very
highly recommend it, whether you build it yourself or use this TestFlight
thing. Your testers will love you.

------
chr15
To the developer: Some of the CSS looks broken: <http://min.us/mvkte3T>

OSX 10.6.6 Firefox 3.16.13

Looks OK in the latest versions of Chrome and Safari

